
The Linux Foundation Has Helped VMware Lie About Its Deliberate GPL Violations - logix
http://techrights.org/2020/04/28/openwashing-vmware-after-gpl-abuses/
======
freedomben
_Disclosure: I work for Red Hat, who is a competitor of VMware, but I felt
this way long before I went to Red Hat_

I find this extremely troubling. While I am not a GPL purist (I think there is
definitely a place for the GPL, but I don't think everything should be
GPL[1]), I do think it is critical that the GPL have teeth. If violating the
GPL is not a big deal, then there isn't a way I can think of to release free
software with assurance that it won't be used to violate others' freedom.

I detest lawsuits, but the GPL must be defended.

[1]: [https://www.gnu.org/licenses/license-
recommendations.html](https://www.gnu.org/licenses/license-
recommendations.html)

